# Stock Speakers



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Does anyone what the RMS watt ratings are for the stock speakers in a 2000 Sentra SE?
I wanna know if I have to change them now when I change the CD player on my gf's car.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Something like five or ten watts. Fifteen if you're lucky. Stock speakers are junk, take them out with the trash.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Thats what i figured..thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No problem. I wish you could buy a Nissan without a stereo - I just end up ripping out whatever stereo is in there anyway, so I'd rather not pay for it. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

My thoughts exactly, it just gets in the way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*Size?*

Hey,
What are the siz of those speakers? I am not sure what to put in my 00 GXE because Crutchfield says the size is 6 3/4" but Sounddomain says they are 7" speakers? Can anyone help? I dont want to have to use an adapter kit, I want them to drop in so I need the exact size. 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

I believe they are 6 3/4, but someone please correct me if i'm wrong. My 200sx's are 6 3/4, and i've read that most of the recent nissans are. when i do my gf's i will make sure cuz i have 6 3/4's for her.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they're 6 3/4" speakers. Nissan seems to love that size. On my B13, I use 6.5" everywhere and they fit fine - I just had to redrill the screw holes, no big deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

To answer my own question, in case anyone was curious like me, i looked up in my gf's trunk today, and noticed her speakers were 15W. which is alot better than the 8 that was in my car. just in case anyone wanted to know.





SERiousNISSAN said:


> *Does anyone what the RMS watt ratings are for the stock speakers in a 2000 Sentra SE?. *


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Since we're talking about speakers, I'm wondering if anyone can help me out...I'm trying to install my amp and subwoofers, and I'm getting power to the amp, but I'm having a hard time splicing the speakers on the RCA wire..I don't even know if the stock deck has an RCA cord in the back of it, I can't seem to take that out. Does anyone know if the stock deck has RCA connections, and if it doesn't, anyone have any other idea on why my amp isn't getting any input. I'm not a techincal person, but there is a plug for "remote bass" two RCA connectors, Left and Right channel, 2 ...ah forget it. If anyone has a connection diagram for a Rockford Fosgate 2 channel amp please let me know!!!! Atleast I can read and understand those.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

i don't believe there are any RCA outs on the stock head unit. Are you using the high level inputs on the amp, splicing the speaker wires? That would be the easiest way to do it, since the head unit does not have any low level output, rather than using a converter. I am familier with RF amps (i have 2 of them in my car). If you could tell me how exactly u have it hooked up to ur amp, i might be able to help you out more.

C.J.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

I was just going to splice into that one subwoofer that comes stock on the SE-R....I found out why the amp wasn't working....that REM thing stood for Remote Power Switch, which supplies power to turn it on...I guess you could turn the amp off by switch if you wanted to wire it like that. I'll be splicing the main power coord and runa wire into the REM switch, but I still don't know what do to about the input. How do I use that High Level input? Do I have to go out and buy that little square adapter that plugs in to the amp?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh, your amp didn't come with the high level plug? But the stock sub might be getting a low level signal. I'm not sure, i never worked with one of those systems. Do you have the RF audio package? If not you have the 6.5sub in the rear deck? I read that it is powered by an amp below it. I'm not sure, but you should be able to use whatever signal goes into that. Also, you should be able to use the turn on for that amp for the REM on your RF amp, and there may be some turn ons that the head unit has. I'm not sure tho. I'll see if i can' find out anymore. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

I should have deleted that post before I looked like an idiot...but too late. I looked at rf.com's site and found the "installation for idiots" guide....now I know what REM means. Fixed that problem. The next problem was splicing wires from the factory sub to the amp. Well, you were right, there is a crappy amp mounted in the frame below the 6.5 amp in the rear, I spliced into that, and now my amp works, and both my subs work....DAMN I"M FREGGIN SMART! (it just takes time, stupid mistakes, and stupid questions) Thanks for your help anyways. After I carpet my boxes, I'll take the rest of the pictures and put them on my site so you all can see it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

My stock speakers in my '91 Sentra GXE were 25 Watts


Look under the very bottom of the speakers....it should tell ya


----------

